# How long can you leave lovebirds alone



## Reptile-Joel

I know people say if you work long hours get a mate, etc.. I'm 15 myself and I'm just finishing my last year at school then going onto college (to do animal management  ) My mum works from half 8 - 2 each day. Would this be too long to leave it alone each day?


----------



## Pimperella

Reptile-Joel said:


> I know people say if you work long hours get a mate, etc.. I'm 15 myself and I'm just finishing my last year at school then going onto college (to do animal management  ) My mum works from half 8 - 2 each day. Would this be too long to leave it alone each day?


Just the one bird? 
If just the 1 then like other parrots, it's gonna be a lonely bird.
2 Birds and the time from 8 til 2 is not an issue as long as fed and watered before leaving each day so they are not left without.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i wouldnt consider keeping a lovebird alone, they are highly social and active birds and thrive on company, watching them interact and play is great, a single one is going to be lonely and quiet and unhappy imo.


----------



## Reptile-Joel

I heard single lovebirds make much better pets than a pair as the bond with the owner much more.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Reptile-Joel said:


> I heard single lovebirds make much better pets than a pair as the bond with the owner much more.


No budgies or lovebirds should be kept on their own.

If you are there 24/7 then maybe they would bond with you, but you're going to be in school/college and the bird would be left alone until early pm. It would be rather cruel to leave it totally on its own with no other bird interaction/company.


----------



## Reptile-Joel

Even with plenty of toys and a radio?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

I admit I don't keep lovebirds, but plenty of other birds.

They all like to preen and "nuzzle" for want of a better word, one another. For example, we rehomed a disabled pair of budgies, sadly after a fairly long time one died, so we were left with the one. We then put in one from the aviary who is also slightly disabled and they spend all day talking to and preening one another - hence why I said the above.

The others all interact together, and whilst I admit they are not tame, we have had 3 or 4 males who were.

The parrots we interact with so they are slightly different.


----------



## Snoopy84

all depends on if its a hand reared bird or a paren reared lovebird.

Lovebirds if kept in pairs dont really like humans and rarely tame.

Single parent reared babys will be very lonely and depressed.

A hand reared lovebird would be suitable if you only wanted one, however you will also have to consider your future with the bird. You may well be going college for those hours at the moment, but what about uni/work as these birds live a long time.

I waited to i was older and settled until i got the birds i wanted, as i knew my future


----------



## Reptile-Joel

I wanted to get a hand reared bird and I don't think I really want to go to university. I hope to get it tame enough to be able to take it most places etc.  I will have to do a bit of future planning, thanks.


----------



## Snoopy84

Reptile-Joel said:


> I wanted to get a hand reared bird and I don't think I really want to go to university. I hope to get it tame enough to be able to take it most places etc.  I will have to do a bit of future planning, thanks.



yeah, you can get bird back packs to take them out with you!!!

Lovebirds arent often hand reared, cockatiels are awesome as companion pets and are often hand reared. I have 3 hand reared cockatiels.

I also hand rear birds so shame your not closer as in the summer I will be rearing quite a few tiels and budgies!

At the moment im in the process of hand rearing a lovebird and will be hopefully having another lovebird to rear at the end of the week!


----------



## Reptile-Joel

Snoopy84 said:


> yeah, you can get bird back packs to take them out with you!!!
> 
> Lovebirds arent often hand reared, cockatiels are awesome as companion pets and are often hand reared. I have 3 hand reared cockatiels.
> 
> I also hand rear birds so shame your not closer as in the summer I will be rearing quite a few tiels and budgies!
> 
> At the moment im in the process of hand rearing a lovebird and will be hopefully having another lovebird to rear at the end of the week!


Nice! I'm gonna try and get in touch with some breeders and see what I can find.


----------

